# Are some christian hunters greedy?



## treadwell (Dec 23, 2010)

After almost 700 hits on the plee I put out on the "hog hunting" and "looking for land" forum, zero offers. I can't believe that out of 700 hits, none of them are christian hunters willing to share their resources. My dad is a retired minister and we witnessed the same thing where he pastored a church for years. Folks would offer their turnips, give us their deer ribs they would normally  throw away,but don't even think of asking to hunt. 
When I had a good place to hunt years ago, I would take folks who had never killed a deer or turkey and help them to brake the ice. Some years I would not even kill a buck or a turkey myself, but it was just as much fun watching them and seeing their joy. Deer, turkey hogs, whatever will come and go, what we do to help others is what should really matter.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes.  Like it or not people are pretty selfish and self-serving.
Talk the talk but unwilling to walk the walk.
When the right person reads of it, he'll respond.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the real world. People will rag you about buying a hunting rifle and going hunting but wont take you hunting after you buy your gun.  Selfishness and prideful talks big. Very little brotherly love.


----------



## fredw (Dec 23, 2010)

treadwell, for the life of me I can't see where this is a Christian hunter issue.  My suggestion is that you join a lease with pigs.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

i think what he is saying is that he knows christians that have hunting land but will not let a fellow brother in christ use it, and yes many christians are selfish and do not show the love of God to other christians much less sinners.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 23, 2010)

I for the life of me not sure how he can say that they are selfish.  There may be a specific reason why they can not take someone hunting on said property. I also do not think this make anyone else more or less of a christian because they do not take you hunting.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wanna borrow their Mercedes for a Friday nite date too?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> Welcome to the real world. People will rag you about buying a hunting rifle and going hunting but wont take you hunting after you buy your gun.  Selfishness and prideful talks big. Very little brotherly love.





vanguard1 said:


> i think what he is saying is that he knows christians that have hunting land but will not let a fellow brother in christ use it, and yes many christians are selfish and do not show the love of God to other christians much less sinners.



Are you two taking him hunting?  Did you offer?


----------



## fredw (Dec 23, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I for the life of me not sure how he can say that they are selfish.  There may be a specific reason why they can not take someone hunting on said property. I also do not think this make anyone else more or less of a christian because they do not take you hunting.  Just my 2 cents.



Agree.



> i think what he is saying is that he knows christians that have hunting land but will not let a fellow brother in christ use it


vanguard1, did you read the post that treadwell references?  He's looking, imho, for a paid hunt at a cheap price.  I stand by my opinion that it's not a Christian issue.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gerogians are more than blessed with public land hunting opportunities.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Are you two taking him hunting?  Did you offer?



well i do not have land nor do i hunt, so i can,t. but not that it matters no matter what apoint or i say we are allways wrong on this forum. God forbid we should have our own view of things.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

fredw said:


> Agree.
> 
> vanguard1, did you read the post that treadwell references?  He's looking, imho, for a paid hunt at a cheap price.  I stand by my opinion that it's not a Christian issue.



your right ,thats your opinion.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Are you two taking him hunting?  Did you offer?



I gave up hunting a few years back. 
  Are you taking him hunting? Did you offer? I guess not.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> well i do not have land nor do i hunt, so i can,t. but not that it matters no matter what apoint or i say we are allways wrong on this forum. God forbid we should have our own view of things.





apoint said:


> I gave up hunting a few years back.   Are you taking him hunting? Did you offer? I guess not.


Interesting. (blue)

Well since you two feel so obligated to agree, why not contact your friends that do hunt and get him hooked up?  I don't see it as a "Christian issue."  I tend to agree with Fred.  If you think it is a Christian issue, then see what you can do to help him out, instead of slamming the other hunters who are not.

No I did not offer because I do not have any land that has hogs.  If I did, I would, because I despise pigs.  I would want all of them gone.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 23, 2010)

I have no pigs on my property at all , otherwise I would offer.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Interesting. (blue)
> 
> Well since you two feel so obligated to agree, why not contact your friends that do hunt and get him hooked up?  I don't see it as a "Christian issue."  I tend to agree with Fred.  If you think it is a Christian issue, then see what you can do to help him out, instead of slamming the other hunters who are not.
> 
> No I did not offer because I do not have any land that has hogs.  If I did, I would, because I despise pigs.  I would want all of them gone.


 
  You sure are full of advice for someone I was not talking to. As I said I dont hunt any more so I could care less. The people I was talking about  or slamming as you put it. You dont know them, but I do. So that shouldn't concern you either.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nothing has changed on this side of the river.....


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 23, 2010)

What would letting someone hunt on your property and being a Christian have to do with one or the other.

   It ain't like your house burned down and the brethren left you and your 8 small children out in the cold and rain.

  If this is all you have to complain about you got it made.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> You sure are full of advice for someone I was not talking to. As I said I dont hunt any more so I could care less. The people I was talking about  or slamming as you put it. You dont know them, but I do. So that shouldn't concern you either.



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6CZKVGSb1E?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6CZKVGSb1E?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> What would letting someone hunt on your property and being a Christian have to do with one or the other.
> 
> It ain't like your house burned down and the brethren left you and your 8 small children out in the cold and rain.
> 
> If this is all you have to complain about you got it made.



I have to agree with this.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6CZKVGSb1E?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S6CZKVGSb1E?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



 Might christian of ya .   You dont have anything better to do but.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

man they must be calling thier buddies up for back up, all of a sudden people that have never been on here are popping up out of the blue, very strange,


----------



## TTom (Dec 23, 2010)

Not a greed of the hunters issue either in my mind.
Greed is wanting something you haven't earned and worked for.
If you paid the lease or you own the land it's not greed to feel they fruits of those labors are private and who you share them with is nobody's business but your own.

If someone wants to coerce me into taking them hunting on my land without equal compensation to me there side is where the greed is.

One can either be generous and allow them to hunt their property or not generous. There is alot of territory between generous and greedy.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> well i do not have land nor do i hunt, so i can,t. but not that it matters no matter what apoint or i say we are allways wrong on this forum. God forbid we should have our own view of things.



I'm standing up with you fellows right now.

.


----------



## treadwell (Dec 23, 2010)

First, we weren't looking for a handout. Pay to play-no problem. Second, I may be wrong but I think we are to "do unto others as we would have them do unto us". Excuse me for thinking a brother in Christ would be glad to help, as some are, some aren't. I can't believe that out of 700 hits there was not one person that is a brother in Christ who, does have land, lots of hogs, could use a little extra cash and would enjoy the fellowship of another Christian. I know this isn't a case of my home burning down, losing my job and a slew of other things that could befall me, and I am gratefull that God has blessed me so that my family is doing well,, bills are paid, food in the fridge and still have a dollar left on Monday. But, at fifty years old I have began to see that sometimes there is no noticable difference between some born again believers and someone that does not give a rats hiney about what Christ has done for us. Each person is entitled to their opion, I respect each person that responded, some I find it easier to gravitate to. Human nature is to like being agreed with,  and resist those, like it or not, that snatch me back to the reality of life. People are people. Thanks for the support Vanguard1, thanks for the "almost' offer Lowjack, and thanks for the laugh Ontheflytyer. Either way, either responce, I still love you all! Happy hunting.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you expect to guilt someone iton taking you based on this thread?


----------



## treadwell (Dec 23, 2010)

No Jeff, I do not. As a matter of fact, if I knew that to be the case I would not even consider an offer if one did come my way.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> Might christian of ya .   You dont have anything better to do but.



nope


----------



## treadwell (Dec 23, 2010)

The boat has sailed....


----------



## jmharris23 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I'm with Fred, I really can't see this as a Christian issue. I pastor a church and am blessesd to have some guys in the congregation who do let me hunt their land, but never, ever have I felt like they were obligated to do so. 

Hunting is a hobby, sport, past-time, etc. If you want to do it, find somewhere you'd like to go and spend the money and go. Everybody I know either works hard to own the land they own or keep the land they have, or lease the land they lease. 

It is there money and sweat that allow them to have it and they are under no obligation to take you with them, just because they love Christ.


----------



## treadwell (Dec 23, 2010)

Well so much for the life lesson, you can't outgive God.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> Might christian of ya .   You dont have anything better to do but.





Then what are you doin` here in this thread, since you don`t hunt? 

Stirrin` a little yourself, perhaps?


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

I hunt, but I don't have land. I had a good friend (Christian) take me out on Tuesday.

I am sure he would offer the same to total stranger, but then he maybe not.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Then what are you doin` here in this thread, since you don`t hunt?
> 
> Stirrin` a little yourself, perhaps?



 Oh I forgot Im not at a Christian forum am I.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> Oh I forgot Im not at a Christian forum am I.





Just answer the question. If you can.


----------



## treadwell (Dec 23, 2010)

Again I want to say, it is not my intent to make anyone mad, feel bad or stir a pot. I thought this forum would be a safe place to let my guard down. I have been raised to the tune of "if I got just one pork chop, lets make soup so everyone gets a chunk." I hear you brother Harris, I know that they worked hard for what they have. But, I am a firm believer that God blesses us so we can bless others, again, sharing these blessing....you can't outgive God. I just know from the way I have been in the past, when I had a "year of plenty", I was quick to share the good fortune by actions like taking several kids that didn't have a father figure in their lives  and introducing them to hunting or fishing. I have also helped pay the fees of others (without them knowing I was the one) so they could enjoy the sport. I am not looking for a pat on the back for this, or feel God owes me. I did it because I recognized God had blessed me and I wanted to share those blessings with others. I guess that I expected others to share the mind set that I have. It is not my inyent to imply that to not let me hunt someones land they are not acting in a Christ like manner, just they think differently than I do.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

I think what happened was a mis-communication.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just answer the question. If you can.



No. I speak my opinion like everybody else on this forum.
 Yes , I am an X hunter. Yes, I was speaking of people I personally know. Now you want to reprimand me for my personal experiences?
 So now I ask why do you ask me if I'm pot stirring but  conveniently dont address others doing the  pot stirring?
Looks Kinda  one sided.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> No. I speak my opinion like everybody else on this forum.
> Yes , I am an X hunter. Yes, I was speaking of people I personally know. Now you want to reprimand me for my personal experiences?
> So now I ask why do you ask me if I'm pot stirring but  conveniently dont address others doing the  pot stirring?
> Looks Kinda of one sided.





Go read back.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 23, 2010)

treadwell said:


> After almost 700 hits on the plee I put out on the "hog hunting" and "looking for land" forum, zero offers. I can't believe that out of 700 hits, none of them are christian hunters willing to share their resources. My dad is a retired minister and we witnessed the same thing where he pastored a church for years. Folks would offer their turnips, give us their deer ribs they would normally  throw away,but don't even think of asking to hunt.
> When I had a good place to hunt years ago, I would take folks who had never killed a deer or turkey and help them to brake the ice. Some years I would not even kill a buck or a turkey myself, but it was just as much fun watching them and seeing their joy. Deer, turkey hogs, whatever will come and go, what we do to help others is what should really matter.



Well, I just read every post on this thread, and went back and re-read the 1st one.  It REALLY looks like treadwell is accusing 700 people of not being good Christians because of the lack of offers.  Maybe that was not the intent, but I don't think this post will have his phone ringing off the hook.

I know you already know this, but it will make me feel good to say it anyway.  Just because you do unto others, doesn't mean they will do unto you.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hunting is a shared experience by friends and family most of the time.  Most people used to hunt on family land, but sadly today we must rent land to hunt  or join a club of several members to rent a large tract of land.  There have been times in my life when I was fortunate to hunt family land for free.  Those were the best of times.  Other times I joined a club, paid a membership fee and followed the rules and took an guest according to the rules.  Sometimes the guest hunted free, sometimes they paid a price to hunt for one day whether they killed anything or not.  I am a Christian and have been for 29 years since being baptized.  I have never depended on my Christianity for the opportunity  to go hunting.  I have hunted with heathens destined for Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and with Deacons destined for Heaven.  The moral to the story is hunting is a privilege these days either paid for with your own money or an honor by being invited by a friend or family member.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Dec 23, 2010)

You shouldnt have to tell someone you're a CHRISTIAN. 

And secondly, we all seem to pick and choose our own sins as CHRISTIANS.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 23, 2010)

Like I said I have no pigs in my Property if I did I would let people hunt them, But I tell you I have relatives who own Sugar Mills and thousands of Acres in Fla, there is all kinds of Animals in there and now they don't allow anybody to hunt because some yahoos shot over half a million dollars in brand new equipment like tractors and trucks, also someone sued them because they broke a leg in one of their wells, this might be the reason people are reluctant to allow strangers in their property. IMO


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2010)

BRANCHWYNN said:


> You shouldnt have to tell someone you're a CHRISTIAN.
> 
> And secondly, we all seem to pick and choose our own sins as CHRISTIANS.


BEST post in the this thread


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 23, 2010)

treadwell said:


> After almost 700 hits on the plee I put out on the "hog hunting" and "looking for land" forum, zero offers. I can't believe that out of 700 hits, none of them are christian hunters willing to share their resources. My dad is a retired minister and we witnessed the same thing where he pastored a church for years. Folks would offer their turnips, give us their deer ribs they would normally  throw away,but don't even think of asking to hunt.
> When I had a good place to hunt years ago, I would take folks who had never killed a deer or turkey and help them to brake the ice. Some years I would not even kill a buck or a turkey myself, but it was just as much fun watching them and seeing their joy. Deer, turkey hogs, whatever will come and go, what we do to help others is what should really matter.




if you and your family were starving then you might be right


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's my two cents, and I ain't even got a dog in this hunt....lol.

This does not apply to all Christians either, just my opinion on some things I've seen in my life.

Some folks think they don't have to be a Christian when they sell their used cars on a car lot, or when they sell real estate, or when they hunt and fish, or when they are doing business of any other kind or anything that doesn't have to do with church for a matter of fact.

I had a father in law who was in church every time the doors were open but all of his hunting and fishing holes were secret from everyone else even his own sons. And some of his business practices weren't up to par either. And i've known other business men that were that way, too.

So nope we ain't perfect, none of us, no not one.
So I actually get the point of the first post...and it's a shame but it's true.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Like I said I have no pigs in my Property if I did I would let people hunt them, But I tell you I have relatives who own Sugar Mills and thousands of Acres in Fla, there is all kinds of Animals in there and now they don't allow anybody to hunt because some yahoos shot over half a million dollars in brand new equipment like tractors and trucks, also someone sued them because they broke a leg in one of their wells, this might be the reason people are reluctant to allow strangers in their property. IMO



Sheesh, well there ya go....idjits.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 24, 2010)

Just because you show up at church every time the door opens and throws some cash in the pot, by no means makes you a Christian. Matter of fact it has very little to do with being a Christian. But it sure looks good to the church folks that don't really know you.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 24, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Like I said I have no pigs in my Property if I did I would let people hunt them, But I tell you I have relatives who own Sugar Mills and thousands of Acres in Fla, there is all kinds of Animals in there and now they don't allow anybody to hunt because some yahoos shot over half a million dollars in brand new equipment like tractors and trucks, also someone sued them because they broke a leg in one of their wells, this might be the reason people are reluctant to allow strangers in their property. IMO



agreed.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't own any land but I'd be glad to let you hunt if I did.  Good luck, I hope you can find someone that'll come through.  Maybe try contacting a sod farmer in middle/south Georgia and see if they need any eradication.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 25, 2010)

Treadwell:  Go get some pigs...

---->  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=592347


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't follow this at all. If someone owns their own property and don't want anyone to hunt or fish on it that is their buisness it by no means infers they are not being Christian. I think it is more self centered to think that because someone has something you don't that they have an obligation to let you use it and there by justifying their Christianity in your eyes.


----------



## deersled (Dec 25, 2010)

I read the other post he started and thought it was a good idea. By starting this thread all I can say is "CooKoo, CooKoo!!"


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 25, 2010)

fredw said:


> treadwell, for the life of me I can't see where this is a Christian hunter issue.  My suggestion is that you join a lease with pigs.



Exactly nobody owes you a dang thing


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

treadwell said:


> After almost 700 hits on the plee I put out on the "hog hunting" and "looking for land" forum, zero offers. I can't believe that out of 700 hits, none of them are christian hunters willing to share their resources. My dad is a retired minister and we witnessed the same thing where he pastored a church for years. Folks would offer their turnips, give us their deer ribs they would normally  throw away,but don't even think of asking to hunt.
> When I had a good place to hunt years ago, I would take folks who had never killed a deer or turkey and help them to brake the ice. Some years I would not even kill a buck or a turkey myself, but it was just as much fun watching them and seeing their joy. Deer, turkey hogs, whatever will come and go, what we do to help others is what should really matter.



Hey Brother,I just saw your thread today.We have a week to go,plus turkey season.You and your dad can both hunt with me.That includes next year THE LORD willing.I have a lease,but I can take guests.I also have some land to hunt that doesn't have a lease fee.Shoot me a PM,and we will swap info.We are even in the same county.Edit: I read it too fast,I have no hogs,the offer for deer and turkey stands.


----------



## apoint (Dec 27, 2010)

I applaud you CH. You are one of the good one's.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2010)

Shouldn't the christian thing to do be to pray for the 700 folks that did not offer? Not call out(which is how it read) the 700 folks?


----------



## treadwell (Dec 27, 2010)

Reread post #38. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 27, 2010)

I think the original request for a place to hunt was an indication of the heart of the person making the request.
It was the sort of request that he would certainly respond to if he were asked.  So he thought it would be an appropriate favor to ask.

Christianhunter's heart was the type heart he expected most other people would have.  

The original requestor was a little shocked when he learned that all people aren't like he believed.

That's life.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 27, 2010)

treadwell said:


> It is not my inyent to imply that to not let me hunt someones land they are not acting in a Christ like manner...



May not have been the intent, but that was sure the way it came across...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> May not have been the intent, but that was sure the way it came across...



Well intent has alot to do with it.... If I hold the door open for you, and it slips and hits you on the arm, you gonna be upset with me?


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 27, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I for the life of me not sure how he can say that they are selfish.  There may be a specific reason why they can not take someone hunting on said property. I also do not think this make anyone else more or less of a christian because they do not take you hunting.  Just my 2 cents.



Also agree. I have only one place to hunt and it is the club/lease I belong to.  This club does not allow guest.  I guess that as a good Christian that next year I should join a club that allows guests so I can take someone else with me.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like a place to hunt also and someone to possibly pay my house off. Thanks.....


----------



## Tim L (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this a real thread or a joke?  If anyone thinks it's their god given right to come on land I own or my family owns to hunt without asking their in for a right fine surprize if they get caught!  Many, many years ago folks used to sneak on to my dads property to fish at night for catfish (again without asking) until he started sitting over there with a shotgun and caught some one night; shot in the air and they high taled it up to the railroad and ran away leaving their gear...then got and ol black germain sheppard so that he would wander around other there at night....

Hard to believe folks think your being unchristian if you don't let them do as they please on your own property!!  Just another example of liberal democrats wanting something given to them. I wonder what ol Joshua in the bible would have done if outsiders thought it was their god given right to wonder into Cannan to hunt!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Is this a real thread or a joke?  If anyone thinks it's their god given right to come on land I own or my family owns to hunt without asking their in for a right fine surprize if they get caught!  Many, many years ago folks used to sneak on to my dads property to fish at night for catfish (again without asking) until he started sitting over there with a shotgun and caught some one night; shot in the air and they high taled it up to the railroad and ran away leaving their gear...then got and ol black germain sheppard so that he would wander around other there at night....
> 
> Hard to believe folks think your being unchristian if you don't let them do as they please on your own property!!  Just another example of liberal democrats wanting something given to them. I wonder what ol Joshua in the bible would have done if outsiders thought it was their god given right to wonder into Cannan to hunt!



Did you read the original thread?
If you did, please re-read it.


----------



## treadwell (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank You.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 27, 2010)

Well maybe I misunderstood this post; I have no problem with folks taking others hunting just so they can expereince it as long as they ask before they go own someone elses property....


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think folks are getting needs and wants confused.  Should someone with season tickets to UGA football take me with them and if not they're not christians?  I'm in business for myself and I hear from folks "hey give me a good price I'm a christain" its not a discount card.  And by the way I AM a Christian but the best I can do for you is give you directions to a WMA that has plenty of hogs.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 27, 2010)

buckshot4:13 said:


> I think folks are getting needs and wants confused.  Should someone with season tickets to UGA football take me with them and if not they're not christians?  I'm in business for myself and I hear from folks "hey give me a good price I'm a christain" its not a discount card.  And by the way I AM a Christian but the best I can do for you is give you directions to a WMA that has plenty of hogs.



Sounds like a great suggestion.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 28, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I don't own any land but I'd be glad to let you hunt if I did.  Good luck, I hope you can find someone that'll come through.  Maybe try contacting a sod farmer in middle/south Georgia and see if they need any eradication.



That is nice of you...about hunting on your land!


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 28, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Exactly nobody owes you a dang thing



Right on! Neither did Christ! Mercy and grace.....


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 28, 2010)

buckshot4:13 said:


> I think folks are getting needs and wants confused.  Should someone with season tickets to UGA football take me with them and if not they're not christians?  I'm in business for myself and I hear from folks "hey give me a good price I'm a christain" its not a discount card.  And by the way I AM a Christian but the best I can do for you is give you directions to a WMA that has plenty of hogs.




You need to put up a sign..<><  Do unto each other!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 28, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> I would like a place to hunt also and someone to possibly pay my house off. Thanks.....



Will you take a check??...LOL


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 28, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> Will you take a check??...LOL



Sorry.... cash or certified money order only.


----------

